# What is this instrument?



## Aramis

It sound great and I would like to play it. Unfortunately, I have no idea what kind of instrument it is or where to look for it. Perhaps you can help?


----------



## david johnson

looks like a clavicola.


----------



## Rasa

Haha, Cocaulos


----------



## david johnson

oooo...that's a good one, rasa!


----------



## Rasa

One for the smart kids on the block


----------



## Weston

It's an Ondes Monsternot, I think.


----------

